# Headphones!!



## pixelblue (Jul 30, 2015)

_I did the thing_. Clicked the "create a new thread" button.  I _swore_ I wouldn't do it, but here we are.  

Was wondering what everyones thoughts/preferences on headphones are.  What brands people prefer?  More for just music, than gaming, but that applies too.  The reason I'm asking is partially because I'm looking to buy some (these skullcandy's are really sh*ttin the bed here.. duct tape just isn't doing it anymore.), but also because I'm curious. I always go for the noise-canceling, giant padded ones, although I MUCH prefer ones that sit around the back of your head/neck than on top, (because comfort) though I've never found a pair with the combination of all of those features.  You guys?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 30, 2015)

Here is the pair I have. http://www.amazon.com/Monster-NCredible-NPulse-Over-Ear-Headphones/dp/B009IKCKMY? This makes your Skullcandies sound like dollar store earbuds. However, I do recommend getting the protection plan, especially if you are like me and have a big head. The band is made out of a hard plastic that gets stressed over time and eventually snaps, kinda like people. Other than this flaw, the build quality is rock solid, and these massive headphones are also quite comfortable. The bass and treble are perfectly balanced and clear, perfect for any and all genres of music. The cord is very high in quality and durability, with a special rubber coat that prevents tangles and is relatively cat proof. Definitely a recommendation if you have the cash.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Jul 30, 2015)

I used to be all about the Skullcandy headphones, I still use them for on-the-go listening. But when it comes to listening to a record or listening to music for the sake of it, I swear by Grado Labs. They're a small operation in Brooklyn that's been around for about 60 years. The headphones are actually open-air vented, which creates a fantastic sound stage, but everyone will hear what you're listening to, even at low-ish volumes. And they do tend to get uncomfortable if you wear them for more than an hour. But the sound quality, in my opinion, makes up for those disadvantages. 

I have a pair of SR 80's myself. https://s3.amazonaws.com/img.gawkerassets.com/img/17nnoeukjiulhjpg/original.jpg


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 30, 2015)

I have cheap ass 10$ ones that are earmuff style (I hate buds). They serve my purposes and sound great.


----------



## Zuriak (Jul 30, 2015)

I own a pair of Phillips X2s with a Schitt audio amp and a Soundblaster Z. For VOIP I have an Antlion Modmic for gaming, but I'm replacing it with a CAD U37 desktop microphone this weekend. I'm not sold on the open ear design and next time I'll grab a closed ear type.

Personally I'd recommend a Sennheiser 555 or 558 with a Soundblaster Z. You'll love it.

Edit: For behind the ear types, I can't say I have any recommendations -- though an over the ear type with a closed back will give you a nice and concise sound stage. There are quite a few of these that are light weight so you'll barely feel they're there.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 30, 2015)

hahaha! Congrats on the new thread, dude!

I always get earbuds of some sort...which end up kicking the bucket within a few months or so. It sucks. 

One of these days I'll buy a nice pair, I swear!


----------



## Taralack (Jul 31, 2015)

Skullcandy headphones are shit, stay away from them. 

I haven't actually been into headphones for a while now, since I don't commute via public transport any more, thus removing my need to have a good pair of cans. I still use my AKG K44s at home from time to time though, used em for years and haven't had a single issue. The sound quality is quite nice if a bit "airy", but I got em for really cheap ($20) so no complaints from me.

For gaming I have a pair of Astro A50s, though the poor things haven't been used in months since I stopped playing online games. Sound quality on these are fantastic, love the wireless convenience, but they are quite heavy and will hurt your head after a few hours of wear. I have the first version of them though, so maybe they've managed to improve the weight in version 2. 

I don't think I've ever seen noise cancelling cans that go behind the head, to be honest. After a quick search, it looks like these are the only ones that match your criteria: http://www.head-fi.org/products/philips-shn5500-37-noise-canceling-behind-the-head-headphone


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 31, 2015)

I actually have a pair of Bose headphones that I bought for $190. It was so worth the money though since I am one of those people who always has their headphones in their ears.


----------



## Inkling (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't currently own a pair of headphones - earbuds usually suit me just fine since I like to leave one out. (There's a staircase directly behind me when I'm at the computer, gives me a heart attack when people come up it if I can't hear them coming.)
But! My favorite artist is getting a headphone design that she came up with years ago manufactured. I remember seeing the first piece of concept art and thinking 'hey, that would be really cool!' but I never expected it to become reality! Since she's my favorite artist and I'm extremely excited for her, I preordered a pair. She got thousands of dollars in her kickstarter, so I have high hopes of them being quality! The cool part is that you can also use them as speakers! AND THEY GLOW. I'm seriously so pumped about these.
http://www.axentwear.com/Headphones.jpg
I also heard that the finished product will have a detachable gaming mic.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jul 31, 2015)

I kind of feel weird for saying I like SkullCandy in this thread, since everyone else seems to hate them but screw it, I do  I get the DUB edition earbuds

I also like Sony's earbuds as well. Either is a good buy for me


----------



## Saiko (Jul 31, 2015)

I currently use Sony MDR-V6's. They're mid-line headphones, but they have an excellent price-to-quality ratio from what I can tell. They're constructed very well and sound great to me.

I want to get a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M40x's soon'ish.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 31, 2015)

I actually have very cheap ones for mobile atm, but the sound is amazing.
When Im on PC, Im using the Logitech G35 headset. Mindblowing sound.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2015)

I like technics, Sony, denon, pioneer. Don't touch beats, overpriced pieces of shit


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jul 31, 2015)

I have an old skullcandy headphone lying around that I bought ages ago http://onboardmag.com/news/terjes-skullcandy-pro-model-headphones.html#l8UwvBe2eAUELrtI.97,
basically it's just rotting away since I prefer earbuds, always have these pink little fellas in my pocket: http://deals.ebay.com/blog/audio-offer-2011-skullcandy-inkd-earbuds/
And yeah, skullcandy might not have the best sound quality but they are not to expensive and in my opinion have a good price-quality ratio and you can find them anywhere.
For gaming I use my Turtle Beach ear force P11 (I have the white version with blue accents), not to expensive but nice quality http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/ps3-headsets/ear-force-p11/46


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 31, 2015)

One thing, don't over pay for one. Like 300$ wont mean is super great. Its mostly over pay for that.

You can use your phone and try some at a shop if you can. But many are mostly base. On the come I don't have headphone, but on my phone I use a small one that go into the ears and its good. Ecko unltd. are good, but don't buy anything online. try them and see how they go and don't put 200$ + for a pair, its just over price to look like its great quality. It might be good, but its just too over price and you might never use them to its full potential.

Don't forget its for music and game on your com.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 31, 2015)

I just use a Turtle Beach X12 headset I picked up for $60
It's lasted me about 3 years without any serious issues and they sounds nice enough
The mic is also pretty good


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 31, 2015)

I've got a gaming headset, but for general use I just use a pair of earbuds. These:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...angle+free&dpPl=1&dpID=41qqZ-R4KqL&ref=plSrch

They're from Betron, a tiny company that nobody has ever heard of, but the sound quality is surprisingly awesome and they have a special 'Tangle Free' cable. If you put them in a jacket pocket, they won't tangle up. 
Trouser pocket? Yeah, they will. But not as much as normal headphones and easier to untangle.


----------



## JynxLynx (Jul 31, 2015)

When you own a cat you learn to accept all cheap headphones.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 31, 2015)

Over the ear, even while working out. Got a shitty pair of logitechs that work wonderfully.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 31, 2015)

These are what i wear (or wore) on the go and these  are what i use at home on the PC. i hardly use the former because i  don't have opportunity to use the damn things but i use the latter for  gaming and music at home. Management won't let us wear headphones or  buds at work anymore so i have to listen to my podcasts and stand-up  comedy over speakers. Playing Louis CK has almost gotten me fired, let's  see...five? Six times?



JynxLynx said:


> When you own a cat you learn to accept all cheap headphones.



That's why i have mesh cables for everything and i don't let anything dangle.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 31, 2015)

Love my Sennheiser Game Zero personally, they're really comfy to wear all day and they sound great... they did make my wallet quite sad though :/


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 31, 2015)

I feel bad, I haven't touched my Turtle Beach X12s in a very long time, as I have a decent mic that came with my Sound Blaster Z soundcard. When I am home alone, I use speakers, and when my parents are home, I do not use the mic, so I just use the headphones I mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## The Wolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Beyerdynamic dt880 Pro 250 Ohm.
http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-...&ie=UTF8&qid=1438398005&sr=1-1&keywords=dt880
Matrix M-Stage (HPA-2) amp/dac.
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H4YUANM/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1/182-5243796-8278905?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_r=0XNYJ68E7JPGBEFGS2RJ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1944687522&pf_rd_i=B0056ER22E

Sounds absolutely fantastic. The M-stage warms the sound wonderfully. It's more colored than balanced, but for me it's perfect.


----------



## Zuriak (Jul 31, 2015)

The Wolf said:


> Beyerdynamic dt880 Pro 250 Ohm.
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-...&ie=UTF8&qid=1438398005&sr=1-1&keywords=dt880
> Matrix M-Stage (HPA-2) amp/dac.
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H4YUANM/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1/182-5243796-8278905?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_r=0XNYJ68E7JPGBEFGS2RJ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1944687522&pf_rd_i=B0056ER22E
> ...


I own a pair of those, they're decent phones but a bit too neutral in my opinion, so I had to use EQ to make the sound more desireable to my tastes. Here's the EQ I use for my X2s, but it's similar to the one I used for the DT880s. http://i.imgur.com/R7wdh4i.png

It's quite distorted and I've been laughed at on audiophile forums, but I enjoy a bit of flavorful sound. On to the topic of amps, do the more fancy ones make any noticeable differences?


----------



## The Wolf (Aug 1, 2015)

Zuriak said:


> I own a pair of those, they're decent phones but a bit too neutral in my opinion, so I had to use EQ to make the sound more desireable to my tastes. Here's the EQ I use for my X2s, but it's similar to the one I used for the DT880s. http://i.imgur.com/R7wdh4i.png
> 
> It's quite distorted and I've been laughed at on audiophile forums, but I enjoy a bit of flavorful sound. On to the topic of amps, do the more fancy ones make any noticeable differences?



They do; not so much that I'd say it's a necessity to have one, but enough to be noticeable for sure. I really like the M stage since it's one box, not too high in price, and provides plenty of power. There are cheaper alternatives that perform very well too though (used the schiit magni/modi for a while and they were very good). I haven't explored any of the much higher priced amps so I can't say what they're like.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 1, 2015)

Zuriak said:


> I own a pair of those, they're decent phones but a bit too neutral in my opinion, so I had to use EQ to make the sound more desireable to my tastes. Here's the EQ I use for my X2s, but it's similar to the one I used for the DT880s. http://i.imgur.com/R7wdh4i.png
> 
> It's quite distorted and I've been laughed at on audiophile forums, but I enjoy a bit of flavorful sound. On to the topic of amps, do the more fancy ones make any noticeable differences?



I actually prefer headphones to be neutral, so I can use my own EQ. That's why I want the M40's instead of the M50's.


----------



## Zuriak (Aug 1, 2015)

The Wolf said:


> They do; not so much that I'd say it's a necessity to have one, but enough to be noticeable for sure. I really like the M stage since it's one box, not too high in price, and provides plenty of power. There are cheaper alternatives that perform very well too though (used the schiit magni/modi for a while and they were very good). I haven't explored any of the much higher priced amps so I can't say what they're like.


Thanks! I might upgrade to a more decent amp in the future to see what they're like.



Saiko said:


> I actually prefer headphones to be neutral, so I can use my own EQ. That's why I want the M40's instead of the M50's.


Yeah, my cans are plenty neutral but the EQ certainly helps to bring vibrancy and warmth to the sound rather than a more analytical approach. I certainly do like the closed back design of the M40s. I might add in foam inserts on my X2s to help trap some of the sound in to create a more concise and contained environment.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 1, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I actually have *a pair of Bose headphones* that I bought for $190. It was so worth the money though since I am one of those people who always has their headphones in their ears.



I'm looking at a pair of these, but I don't know if I can justify the cost... however, the demo was fantastic, soudwise.  And they were comfortable.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm currently using a set of Audio-Technica ATH M50x. Seems well-regarded by the audio-geek set.

They replaced a 4-year-old pair of ATH WS55's that stopped working on one side during a road trip. I've since identified the problem as the headphone cord. Since the cans were still good, I soldered in a new one scavenged from an el-cheapo ($7) unboxed pair of "Polaroid" headphones from a blowout shop. 

That is, after extensively combing through the available selection of low-end headphones in a variety of shops, and finding they all had the complication of in-line volume controls, single-cord design (the WS55's use a cord that splits to enter each can) or microphones for smartphone use  ('cause like, dedicated audio players are so last-century). The place where I finally found a suitable cord donor was the last place I expected to find them (kind of like my search for a belt clip-equipped case for my n3DS XL). 

Then, right before I was to perform the transplant, I knocked them off a shelf and broke the headband slider right at the swivel mount.

Fortunately I found that I could buy replacement parts from A-T's service center (the WS55 is still in production), so I went and ordered replacements the busted headband part, as well as the cord and earpads. For $17 in parts+shipping I returned an $85-$90 set of headphones to service.

---PCJ


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a cheap pair of Sentry headphones that I bought at Big Lots. (Just a cheap discount store) My main use is with my little MP3 player. I also use them as monitors for my cassette 4 track recorder. (Which I fucking hate) I plan on buying some nice outboard monitors later this year.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 2, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> I'm looking at a pair of these, but I don't know if I can justify the cost... however, the demo was fantastic, soudwise.  And they were comfortable.




They might sound good with a phone, but if its for the com, you might not have the same stuff.

I have headphone that you put in your ears and on a old phone I got a great sound, but on my new one it wont be as loud. maybe another pair would be good, but I wont paid 200$+ for it. I try some but I never get as loud as on the old phone. Still I find the price to be high and maybe not that worth. 

Now my replacement speakers don't have a plug for headphone, once I have money and I can find a new pair of speakers Altec Lansing I will buy them.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 4, 2015)

I just bought a pair of Samson SR850s.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 5, 2015)

Mostly- Skullcandy. My biggest problem though is that despite my ears looking small, a lot of over-ear styles don't go all the way over my ears. I'm not a huge fan of earbuds, but I'll use them. The downside is that most over-ear/studio style phones are expensive if you want decent sound AND something that lasts.


----------



## pixelblue (Aug 7, 2015)

I took a trip to the local Best Buy around here, they had kind of a sad selection, but still somehow a better one than any other stores.  :neutral:  So needless to say I just went to amazon and looked around at what y'all seemed to suggest.  I think these sound like they're pretty good.. though I think I might bite at the white ones in order to save a few.


----------



## Orkoth (Aug 7, 2015)

Skullcandy Crushers, over-ear with adjustable bass slider - $99.99
Skullcandy Ink'd, earbuds, great quality and volume as well as durability - $20.00


----------



## aeroxwolf (Aug 7, 2015)

I use Sony MDRMA100 Stereo headphones. 

I've had them for 5 years and still think they're great. They only cost me Â£20, they give out a high quality sound and have a really long cable, so i can walk around my room without dragging my laptop with me.


----------



## grassfed (Aug 7, 2015)

Sennheiser HD 280 pro's


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 12, 2015)

Ordered a pair of Audio Technica ATH-AD700Xs today and gave the Samson SR850s to my mom since I didn't like the sound of them. I was hesitant to buy another pair of the AD series headphones, because my last pair back in 2012 started losing sound in the right channel within a month or two of use and I was barely rough with them. I mainly bought these for the amazing soundstage and 3D imaging. I hope they've improved the durability of the cable in this new version.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 13, 2015)

My Skullcandy HESH's look good and only ran a midrange price of around sixty dollars... that was at a Target store, mind you, but still, they sound great for what they are. They fit over my ears and I can not hear a darned thing when I have them on. They also don't make my ears all warm and sweaty, and the cushions are nice and soft.  The cord is detachable, which I consider a plus. Overall, good sound quality and good build quality make them really good headphones, in my eyes.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Aug 13, 2015)

I've found that skullcandy's been making great quality headphones over the last couple of years. They might not be as nice as others out there, but They're affordable, sound great, and are very comfortable. I've been using a pair of their Slyr gaming headsets for about two years now and I can go hours without them bothering me and still sound great! I've also just got a pair of Crushers and I love the soul crushing bass you can get out of them. I Actually keep calling them soul crushers because of that. I also like how the cords on these headphones are designed to be removable and are easy to replace. I've had to throw away one or two good headphones because their cords went bad! That was the case with the old Crushers I had.


----------



## JAMP0T1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a set of Bowers and Wilkins P5 Series 2 and i highly reccomend them they are incredible and not _all _that expensive ...


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

I usually go over-the-ear and inexpensive for casual listening on the go.  At home I use Afterglow headsets.


----------



## MrRazot (Aug 16, 2015)

Avoid Beats by default 
Go for Bose or Sennheiser
Skullcandy are only good for their buds which are actually amazing


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 16, 2015)

I use two headphones at home.
First there is my Sony MDR XB700. They are huge, have a very strong base and are super comfortable. I got them for 40â‚¬ shortly after Sony stopped selling them instead of the regular 100â‚¬ or so. I keep these around for when I'm watching movies because they are so comfortable

And recently I bought the Teufel Aureol Real. Teufel is a German company, I don't think they sell their products in America. At least I couldn't find them on Amazon, they might be selling them under a different name. I have no idea.
Usually they are being sold for 100â‚¬, but I got them for 60â‚¬ on the Amazon Warehouse Deals. They are not as comfortable but very light, and the sound is extremely balanced and detailed. Teufel is generally known for making amazing products, they are just below Bose in terms of quality.

And it's true, Beats is crap. Like, complete and utter rubbish. They cost somewhere around 240â‚¬ but for the same amount you can get absolutely amazing headphones from Bose or Sennheiser. Beats is for posers who have no idea about good headphones and who just buy them because everyone else is buying them or because they fall for the advertisements.


----------



## LylaJade (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm more of a ear bud kind of person. But I like to listen to music when I walk around or I'm cleaning and the ear buds usually end up falling out. So I end up using my fiance's bulky headphones.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 16, 2015)

I used to use a pair of Kensington Hi-Fi headphones, but they recently crapped out on me, so for now I'm stuck with a shitty pair of earbuds that came with my old phone.


----------



## Mei (Aug 16, 2015)

I used a pair of Logitech g35 for like..... 6 or 7 years until they were falling apart x3 i purchased them in my world of warcrack days and they worked absolutely incredibly. The 2 complaints i do have are the bulky size and the boom. The boom swing arm broke after a while and was always in the way. My next pair will have a detachable boom or a mic built in


----------



## NachtWolf (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been a fan of Shure's IEMs for a fair while now.  Currently I'm rocking a pair of SE535s running off of a Schiit brand Fulla mini DAC/AMP.  I like it because it's very detailed and true to all genres, but also exceptionally portable.  I also have a pair of SE110s and SE315s that are both in need of some repair.


----------



## Filter (Aug 18, 2015)

I use Sennheiser HD 457s for recording, Urbanears Plattens at work, and  Koss PortaPros for exercising and just doing stuff around the house. My next pair might be be Grado, but I haven't decided yet.



Mei said:


> I used a pair of Logitech g35 for like..... 6 or 7 years until they were falling apart x3 i purchased them in my world of warcrack days and they worked absolutely incredibly. The 2 complaints i do have are the bulky size and the boom. The boom swing arm broke after a while and was always in the way. My next pair will have a detachable boom or a mic built in



Logitechs are underrated. When mine bit the dust I moved onto other things, but they were great while they lasted. Nice sig pic, btw!


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 18, 2015)

When I'm using my dying craptop I simply plug in my little iFrogz Ear Pollution buds. $10 and they give decent sound. Now if only the lappy could do the same. Oh well. I gave my dad a birthday/Christmas idea of a Nextbook Flexx 11.

But when I'm using my phone, however.. ho ho hoooo! I use my Jam Transit bluetooth wireless headphones! Not only are the great, the price is midrange, not cheap that'll break in a month, nor do they eat your whole paycheck. No buddy these only cost a mere $50! And they're better than the package says! They say the range is up to 30ft but I've gone well past 70ft, perhaps 100ft and a few brick walls before finally cutting out!


----------

